# ESPN Insider: No One is Safe in NY



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Chad Ford is at it again this article was published on 8/22/05. You can view the entire article on the link below if you have Insider.


> *Stephon Marbury, PG: *
> Insider couldn't find one Brown associate who thought the coach and his point guard could coexist unless Marbury agrees to move to the two and Isiah lets Brown bring in a more traditional point guard to run the team. Brown might be able to handle Marbury's offense-first game, much as he did Allen Iverson's, if he had a reliable option to run the team.
> 
> Who fits the bill? Eric Snow is at the top of Brown's list. Brown loved Snow in Philadelphia and tried to get Joe Dumars to trade for him in Detroit. Snow is conservative with the ball, plays great defense, and, most importantly, completely buys into Brown's system. The Cavs would be happy to give him and the four years, $25 million left on his contract away. A trade of Snow, Drew Gooden and Aleksandar Pavlovic for Tim Thomas would work under the cap.
> ...


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=ford_chad&id=2117200


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

The part about LB wanting Snow in Detroit is interesting. I wonder how he feels about that now.

And Miles for Crawford seems about equal value; both are pretty fundamentally flawed. But we need starters in the frontcourt - is Miles a starter?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

marbury has already stated he would welcome a move to the 2 and crawford is a much better point guard than he is a shooting guard....those 2 aren't in my opinion going to be a problem with larry brown . in fact i think they will thrive. 

jerome james i think might be a problem he is said to have extemely poor work habits .

also i think the trade idea for eric snow is unrealistic , he is too old now(32). a guy like marko jaric would be a better fit , he is a ballhandler who plays very good defense...just like snow except bigger, faster and younger. i think I.Thomas like dumars would pass on any snow deals.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Kitty said:


> Chad Ford is at it again this article was published on 8/22/05. You can view the entire article on the link below if you have Insider.
> 
> http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=ford_chad&id=2117200


Trash trash trash :curse: 

I liked Eric Snow in Philly...Too bad that was 3-4 years ago when he was decent......

I dont know why the assumption is JC cant play the 1...

Darius Miles??If he didnt have that one game where he put up 47 against Denver,I dont think he would be on the radar..HOWEVER,if a Q shows in camp that he is quick enough to play the 2 defensively(gnobli tore him up) I wouldnt be suprised to see Brown make a trade

I think a much more realistic question is who starts at the 4..A 6'11" Channing Frye,or a 6'8" chubby Mike sweetney


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

truth said:


> I think a much more realistic question is who starts at the 4..A 6'11" Channing Frye,or a 6'8" chubby Mike sweetney


i got my money on the chubby one.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> i got my money on the chubby one.


]

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=941 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>


> Channing Frye, PF/C: He's long and pretty athletic, which Brown should like. But Frye isn't the toughest guy in the world, isn't a great rebounder and prefers finesse to brute strength in the paint. He'll be a project under Brown and probably won't see the light of day for the next year or so.


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Da Grinch said:


> i got my money on the chubby one.


hmmmmmm....chubby vs soft and tall


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

son of oakley said:


> The part about LB wanting Snow in Detroit is interesting. I wonder how he feels about that now.
> 
> And Miles for Crawford seems about equal value; both are pretty fundamentally flawed. But we need starters in the frontcourt - is Miles a starter?


I would like that trade!...yes, two flawed players, but they can each be USE-ABLE in the right situation----not to mention a willigness to LEARN the game!!!! 

The "we need Starters part..."----starters/subs...WE NEED MINUTES!!!!...Darius could help us at the 3, and moving Craw eliminates a logjam at the 2---especially if Steph is to see some minutes there


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

And with Miles in NY, there will be the Q and Miles combo reunited back...... bringing enthusiasm to NY fans...


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

chad ford isnt an insider, hes a rumor starter


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

No he's only stating the obvious New York Sucks and Larry Brown can't wait to get his hands on Joe Dumars the richest gm on the planet to fix it.

Marbury's going Quentin richardson is going to go believe me.

Jamal Crawford's going.

Re-welcome the 01' 76er squad if the Knick' fans aren't too mad otherwise losing there over-paid useless players.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

What a joke of a article ? there are so many statements hes made that he obviously didnt research its unbelievable .Considering the Crawford played sg most of the year 2 to 1 sg is actually damn good right up there with the elite guys like Tmac.

To say LB doesnt like the 3ball is just dumb and a lie this guy coached reggie miller for goodness sake !!

LB uses a players strengths and pushes him to improve his weaknesses anyone who says he doesnt like any aspect of the nba game is just lying he will use any aspect that will get a win as long as its through team ball and hard work .

Chad Fraud then mentions Miles ??????? Miles cursed out MO Cheeks in a film session and yet somehow hes a Brown type of player ?This stuff is nothing but an attempt to get subscribers to the sports version of the enquirer


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

nice post^^^

exactly my thoughts


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Obviously you didn't watch our cinderella run it was a thing of beauty except for the failure to make three's. 

Darius Miles was pissed, and was part of the woe be goned Franchise that is known as the Portland trailblazers (Bring it portland fans) He can very well be a Larry Brown type of player if he is at least 10 feet away from Zach Randolph.


And last but not least, do you think you'll make the playoffs with an arrogant shooting guard, A prospect Center, a three point monster, and 2 injured players? 

If so New York is screwed for good


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

people listening to chad ford now?


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

TRUTHHURTS said:


> What a joke of a article ? there are so many statements hes made that he obviously didnt research its unbelievable .Considering the Crawford played sg most of the year 2 to 1 sg is actually damn good right up there with the elite guys like Tmac.
> 
> To say LB doesnt like the 3ball is just dumb and a lie this guy coached reggie miller for goodness sake !!
> 
> ...


If you think LB doesn't have a problem with 3's then you haven't paying attention.

Is Reggie Miller on the Knicks? That's what I thought.

Brown hates the 3 ball. The only time he thinks it is a good shot is when it comes off an offensive rebound and the defense is scrambled. Brown's whole philosophy is take good shots. To him, that means you work as hard as you can for dunks and layups off of ball movement.

He is going to have a heart attack watching Crawford and Q-Rich launch those things up.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Mike luvs KG said:


> If you think LB doesn't have a problem with 3's then you haven't paying attention.
> 
> Is Reggie Miller on the Knicks? That's what I thought.
> 
> ...


larry brown is said to have a problem ...but history says different.

billups is not reggie , but he shot a career high in attempts and makes in 3's this past season(185-387)

rip shot 119 3's the year before LB and 118 last season...and he shot below .300 from deep last season. rasheed got up 236 attempts .

in truth they are just a team who dont have a volume 3 point shooter on it , they didn't have one before brown and they dont have one now...the knicks for all the talk about 3 point shots from them this year were 18th in the nba in 3 pointers attempted (compared to the pistons who were 22nd)

the pistons were also not a good 3 point shooting team as a whole finishing 23rd in % ...while the knicks were more of a middle of the pack 14th...so as a shot the knicks actually slightly underused the 3., while the pistons may have not shot alot of 3's because they were below avg. in making them.

a quick look at the knicks and the pistons shows the knicks were a better offensive team , they shot better from the field , from the line , from 3 , and were ranked higher in offensive efficiency. and did all this in a much faster paced game.

i agree that LB likes good shots , but one would have to assume if the 3's crawford and Q were taking were so bad , 3's under more control would lift their % significantly(they both shot a decent 36% last season)...thus making it an excellent shot for them, so he would still endorse it a good deal .

tim thomas shot 41% from 3 last year ...brown may lessen JC's and Q's 3's(who will almost certainly take less because the suns were behind Q's excessive 3's , he never shot anywhere close to that amount as a clipper) and get more of them for timmy, i dont think brown has too big an issue with the 3 at all, and if houston is healthy or able to play he would get his share of 3's as well...the knicks may well shoot more 3's this upcoming year than last year.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

nice post Grinch....

Before the desert Sun affected Q,he took the same amount of 3's as Chauncy...And thats Browns poing guard!!!!!!!!!Secondly,if you have a guy that shoot anything near 40% from 3,you should tell that guy to shoot the ball every time he touches it.It simple arithmetic...

40% from 3=60% fg%

Coach Brown knows basic math.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Just because people shoot 3's doesn't mean Larry likes it.

If you watched the games you would see that every time Chauncey missed one of those 3's Larry was chewing his ear off on the way back down the floor.

Obviously 3 pointers are part of the game and Larry understands that. But like I said the only 3's Larry doesn't mind are the ones that come off of offensive rebounds or kickout 3's where the defense has already been scrambled by ball movement.

Jamal Crawford and Quentin Richardson are the types that will pull up and chuck a 3 whenever they fancy to do so. Those are the kind of shots that drive Larry absolutely crazy. The ones where the shooter never even attempts to get a better shot. The kind of 3's Crawford and Richardson are notorious for.

If you want to be a 3 point shooter for Larry Brown you better be pretty mentally tough because you are going to catch a lot of **** while doing it.

And honestly, if you would have asked me last year who I thought had the worst shot selection in the league I would have said Jamal Crawford and Quentin Richardson.... and now they are both on the same team.... playing for Larry Brown.

All I'm saying is I think the early parts of the season are going to be very rough for those guys. They are going to have to learn and learn fast the type of shots those 2 have made a career out of are not going to fly with Larry. It's very simple, if they don't change they won't play. I don't think Larry will have ANY qualms about starting Penny Hardaway if Crawford or Q can't get themselves under control.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

at no point have you or anyone else ever heard larry brown say he doesn't like 3 pointers, i am not saying he is the 3's biggest fan ...but then again he couldn't shoot them. when you can shoot them he lets you, as long as they the 3's he wants you to take...not just off of off. rebounds, good 3's come in many forms and brown calls for them when he feels the need.

Richardson shot most of his 3's last year on team design , he was asked to launch the 1st open shot he got....and he did, he 341 attempts the year(31.9% of his shots were 3's) before as opposed to 631 last season(60.3 % of his shots were 3's).

there is no reason to believe he wont be back in that more reasonable range outside of the suns run'em up system.

crawford takes 3's also moreso by team design , because he is playing the 2 ...as a point guard he shoots less 3's ....and before the last couple of seasons 

417 of his 1299 shots were 3's after his 1st 3 seasons. a ratio of 32.1% of his shots were out there(29.9% during his 3rd season)...and its not a matter of him being a better shooter because he shot .366 after his 1st 3 seasons, which he has not matched in either of the last 2 years. in that time he has put up 1,033 3 pointers on 2415 shots (42.7%)

by comparison billups took 42.3% of his shots last year from 3 point range.

if larry brown truly has the intention of crawford playing the 1 his 3 pointers should go down, if for no other reason than marbury is a drive and kick point guard so JC will recieve less of those kick outs if he is primary ball distributor.

i think people are making moutains out of molehills, seeing problems that dont exist, and may not ever.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Mike luvs KG said:


> Jamal Crawford and Quentin Richardson are the types that will pull up and chuck a 3 whenever they fancy to do so. Those are the kind of shots that drive Larry absolutely crazy. The ones where the shooter never even attempts to get a better shot. The kind of 3's Crawford and Richardson are notorious for.


 
I agree with you about Crawford, but do you realize that Q was forced to shoot 3's for the Suns last year? That was what they wanted him to do offensively, they refuse to allow him to go into the post, because that option went to Amare the majority of the time. Q was quoted when he came to NY that he is glad he will be allowed to flash his post game. He does in fact have a post game, and I think he will have no problem utilizing it.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

larry must have hated that ******* reggie miller. he hated the three pointer so much, he designed his entire offense around reggie shooting threes!

imagine that.


----------

